# Nexus 7 kickstand without case



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking for a kickstand without a case already have a hard shell for my Nexus 7. you have any ideas?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

If you happen to have a galaxy nexus then this battery charger also doubles as a stand for both devices .

Check out this item I found on eBay:

End time: Aug 27, 2012 10:32:16 AM

Item: OEM Samsung Galaxy Nexus Battery & Charger & Stand ETC-CPK008GSTA Kit, Verizon

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110914966052

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Battery-Charger-Stand-ETC-CPK008GSTA-Kit-Verizon-/110914966052

(Sent from eBay Mobile for Android)


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just this Nexus 7 for my birthday yesterday and I am getting the galaxy nexus 4G next weekend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

This would be an accessory you wouldnt want to miss . Also comes with an extra OEM battery


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

just get a plastic buisness card holder from staples.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Listimg has ended









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Daydeal.com has a bunch of universal ones. They are a great site always deal with them and free shipping. And no I Dont work of promote their stuff before someone says that lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks I will take a look

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

no problem bro. Ive even seen times were their prices actually beat out incipio or seido. Its crazy. Also if you own a gnex check that section cause they have been liquidating alot.


----------



## jockrobin (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought mine from here, http://www.buychina.com/products/16913187930 It is cheap and the quality is good. They have other types also, hope it can help you
http://www.buychina.com/products?keyword=nexus+7+%E6%94%AF%E6%9E%B6&cid=


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd like to buy only from Amazon

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys, one thing to remember about any stand is the direction of the microUSB port. The Nexus 7's is upside down compared to the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought the galaxy nexus USB port is on the bottom also

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

They are both on the bottom, but the connector is facing opposite ways.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's stupid

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

For a quick solution or inexpensive solution that you can use to get by until you find and order what you really want, go to somewhere like Michael's Craft Store, Hobby Lobby, Target, or even wallmart and check out the easel type picture frame holders.

Here's a pic of one that costs around $4 at Michaels a while back that I thought was cool, you'll want to find one just the right size though this is just an example


----------

